# Red record light



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Last night I noticed the red light on the front of the box, didn't think much about it at the time figured it was recording a program. Woke up this am and the red light was still on and I knew for a fact that it was not recording anything. The only way I was able to get it off was restarting it. Anyone have an Idea what caused that?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ScottFL said:


> Last night I noticed the red light on the front of the box, didn't think much about it at the time figured it was recording a program. Woke up this am and the red light was still on and I knew for a fact that it was not recording anything. The only way I was able to get it off was restarting it. Anyone have an Idea what caused that?


Ads that you see when hitting pause and at the bottom of the My Shows screen are frequently recorded in the early morning ours. Next time, hit Info, then down and see if one of your tuners says Discovery channel. I've seen it once and I don't get the Discovery channel on the box that was recording.

If you have suggestions enabled that can cause it also.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

If the light bothers you, one thing you can do is have the Tivo set to go into standby automatically (or put it there yourself). That won't affect recordings, but it does get rid of the lights.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

I actually did go into the settings after rebooting this am and set the power setting to LOW, what is the diff. between LOW MEDIUM AND HIGH for the standby settings?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ScottFL said:


> I actually did go into the settings after rebooting this am and set the power setting to LOW, what is the diff. between LOW MEDIUM AND HIGH for the standby settings?


The effects are documented on the screen that sets the time.

Standby is Standby. You are asking about the difference in Power Saving modes. Low power saving is just like manual Standby but there is a four hour inactivity delay. Some have reported that Power Saving also stops the hard drive.


----------

